# Ebonite



## lightfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Dear all,

you will find attached the price list of SEM ebonite (http://www.sem-ebonite.com). I got the list and already ordered for ma first pen try .

As far i know, they are the only who produce a FOOD SAFE ebonite.

Feel free to contact the producer, if i can support you by shipping from Germany let me know.

Remark: Due to the production process (vulcanizing?) the colours may look different as from stated. The colour description is based on the colour pigment BEFORE galvanizing.

I talked to the owner about that and he said they will use the RAL-scale in the future to describe the final colour. They could theorically produce any colour but only by adding other components, and then they won't be allowed to lable it "food safe". (always according to the owner).

I ordered Black and "Ponceau" (kind of red) for my first pen 

Cheers


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Before you kill me: i just noticed that it is a German list.. i will ask tomorrow if i can have an english one...

Till then you can use the google translator


----------



## jjudge (Jan 27, 2012)

For the colored ebonite:
62 euros ($81-82) for a 1meter (~39 inches) rod, of 16mm (~5/8") diameter 

yes?


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 28, 2012)

Yepp, see attached commented list.

Attention: See my first post regarding colours and their description!

By the way, does anyone knows if the ebonite from American Art Plastics is food safe?

Edit: "Attention"


----------



## soligen (Jan 28, 2012)

I don tknow this for sure, but I would think "Food Safe" in different countries may mean different things as there are different laws.


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 28, 2012)

It means that the Product does not contain any substance that harmful to one's health. That would not be the case if SEM used e.g. Cadmium to get shiny red or yellow.


----------

